# I'd this plant please! Micro orchid?



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

What is this little plant? Is it a micro orchid? It doesn't do well when planted in dirt and rather does better on moss or halfway up the side of a moss covered wall. Thankyou in advance!


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Another picture:


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry about these three posts but I can't upload more then one pic at a time. One more.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

Keister said:


> Sorry about these three posts but I can't upload more then one pic at a time. One more.
> View attachment 45898


I'm no expert, but I imagine ID is going to be difficult without flower pics. being the leaf structure looks rather common among a few different genus


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you have any flower pictures? To me, this looks more like Philodendron wend-imbe than an orchid. 

Do you have a picture of the base of the plant where the petioles meet the stem/roots?


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

Spaff said:


> Do you have any flower pictures? To me, this looks more like Philodendron wend-imbe than an orchid.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the base of the plant where the petioles meet the stem/roots?


did you look at the last picture? It looks a lot more like a masdi leaf in it


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Splash&Dash said:


> did you look at the last picture? It looks a lot more like a masdi leaf in it


I did. Most Masdevallias have paddle-shaped (rounded tips) leaves whereas this one seems to come to a point.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I was thinking wendi imbe also.


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

No flower pictures as I have never seen it flower, but here is a base picture! I hope this helps!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it's P. wend-imbe.


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Spaff said:


> I think it's P. wend-imbe.


I'm sorry I'm not very good with plants so what is that spelled out? Also is that a form of micro orchid or what?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Not an orchid- a philodendron


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Not an orchid- a philodendron


Yes that's exactly what it looks like to me! Thankyou all for the quick replies!


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

Spaff said:


> I did. Most Masdevallias have paddle-shaped (rounded tips) leaves whereas this one seems to come to a point.


there looks to be two plants in that last picture. I was assuming it's the one right next to the coin


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, thats Philodendron wend imbe. Should grow great in soil.


----------

